# Two Family Home?



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been checking out the Remax.pt website, and its all very interesting and keeps me occupied for hours, but could someone please tell me what the description 'two family home' means? Initially I thought it was a term meaning 'semi detached' but obviously not. 
Thank you.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

UK description would be a maisonette, plenty of properties like this around, totally self contained top & bottom, sold as a single unit some could easily be made into 1 property others not so easy, why? siblings or parents might built like this so 2 family units can benefit from each having self contained units on land that already owned or donated, personal decision whether this type of property might suit your plans

Things to check though is how ownership is divided and is land divided, could property, land be returned to single use, used to be cheap but with new fees can be an expansive issue and should be tackled before an Escritura or agreeing purchase


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

canoeman said:


> UK description would be a maisonette, plenty of properties like this around, totally self contained top & bottom, sold as a single unit some could easily be made into 1 property others not so easy, why? siblings or parents might built like this so 2 family units can benefit from each having self contained units on land that already owned or donated, personal decision whether this type of property might suit your plans
> 
> Things to check though is how ownership is divided and is land divided, could property, land be returned to single use, used to be cheap but with new fees can be an expansive issue and should be tackled before an Escritura or agreeing purchase


OK, thanks, that makes it clearer - it looks as if some have been renovated/converted. I won't worry that someone would be moving in with us then! 

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's why I say you need to check Article Nos and how division is made and you are in fact buying both units not *just* one, same goes for land


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

two family house is usually a two floors house where the ground floor is a house and the first floor is another house, it also can be two houses next to each other on a single plot


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Two family home*



canoeman said:


> That's why I say you need to check Article Nos and how division is made and you are in fact buying both units not *just* one, same goes for land


Sorry for the delay in replying - in UK for eldest son's graduation - my initial reply was tongue in cheek, but, obviously I am just working on information posted by estate agents, and they all carry a rider saying that the information is provided by the owners and may not necessarily be correct, so we will not be taking anything told us on face value but will check, and check again. That said, there were horrendous tales told when we bought our land in Cyprus, of illegalities etc. but we followed the advice given on the Cyprus forum (same as this one) used a lawyer (unconnected to the seller) and had no problems. However, the economic situation there scuppered our plans anyway!

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you know any agent that doesn't tries to deny responsibility for everything

Official Estate Agents in Portugal are reguired by Law to check ownership, property, land details etc when they take on a property, some do some don't but providing basic steps are taken and checks are made buying property here is safe


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Certainly it became quickly apparent that there weren't the huge issues that surround property purchase in Cyprus, and also I haven't seen huge amounts of complaints about build quality. There will always be some issues, but not thread after thread devoted to complaints about builders, it all seems to be adding up to a very positive picture, provided you take care and do copious amounts of research, and don't assume that because this is how is was in your previous experience, it will be the same. 

Denise


----------

